# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản Đà Nẵng - Gỏi cá

## heocoi

Trời sinh ra muôn loài cá thì con người cũng có vô số cách ăn. Cá kho, canh cá, cá om, cá rán, cá xào, chả cá, hủ tiếu cá, lẩu cá, miến cá,... Rồi thì làm đủ loại mắm: mắm nguyên con, mắm xay nát, mắm trộn thính, trộn xôi, mắm ăn sống, mắm nấu chín, mắm chiên, mắm trộn thịt băm và trứng, mắm ủ chua. Lại nghe đồn cả chè ngọt nấu bằng khô cá cơm đinh hương, bằng cước vi cá. Nhưng có một cách ăn ngon và thú vị, nhắc đến là thèm, đó là gỏi cá.Có nhiều kiểu gỏi cá: gỏi khô, gỏi ghém, gỏi trộn, gỏi chấm nước mắm, gỏi chan nước lèo, gỏi sanh cầm,... Nói nôm na hoặc tra từ điển cũng vậy, gỏi thường được hiểu là món ăn làm bằng cá sống ăn kèm với rau thơm. Thực ra chẳng phải đơn giản vậy đâu, phải chọn đúng loài cá nào để làm gỏi ra gỏi, phải chọn thứ rau thơm nào ăn gỏi cho thích hợp, rồi thì cách làm cá, cách trộn gỏi, cách pha chế nước mắm, cách nấu nồi nước lèo. Mỗi địa phương có cách làm gỏi và ăn gỏi cá của riêng mình. Chắc chắn món gỏi cá ở miền trung khác món gỏi cá ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long hay miền châu thổ sông Hồng. 

Ăn gỏi sanh cầm là ăn các loại cá còn sống, loại cá nhỏ có vẩy. Miệt biển chọn cá mai, cá trích vừa kéo lưới lên còn nhảy, nếu cá đã đưa vào bờ thì phải còn tươi rói. Chuẩn bị sẵn mấy cọng hành lá, dăm trái ớt, vài hạt muối. Ai ăn sanh cầm thì tự tay mình bắt cá, tuốt vẩy, ngắt bỏ đầu bỏ ruột, rửa sơ, kẹp tép hành rồi cứ thế, cắn trái ớt, nhai thêm hạt muối. Nhai phải nghe rạo rạo, nhai càng nát cá tươi, vị sanh cầm càng ngọt, càng thấm. Hớp tí rượu, mắt lim dim, lúc ấy tất cả những gì tuyệt nhất trên thế gian đều như ngưng đọng lại. Mấy ông già răng rụng không còn nhai được nữa, khi gặp đám nhậu sanh cầm, nhìn bọn trẻ ăn mà chảy nước miếng, nuối tiếc thời trai trẻ. Mà sanh cầm chỉ nên ăn 3 miếng thôi, đừng thấy ngon ăn nhiều sẽ gặp lắm điều bất lợi. Còn nữa gỏi cá không phải làm bằng cá sống mà là gỏi tái, nhưng không được dùng lửa. Cá đồng thì chọn cá diếc là nhất, thứ đến là cá trắm, cá chầy, cá mã. Cá biển làm gỏi thường chọn các loài có thịt trắng trong, có vẩy, mình nhỏ như cá mai, cá trích, cá đục, nhưng cũng có khi làm từ các loài cá lớn như cá mú, cá chẻm, cá bẽo. Đôi khi thèm gỏi mà tìm không ra loài cá đúng điệu, tạm "vơ bậy" cá chỉ, cá phèn, cá đổng để bóp gỏi dẫu chả ra gì, nhưng cũng tạm an ủi đỡ được cơn ghiền.

Cá làm gỏi chỉ lấy thịt, bỏ xương sống, nếu có xương dăm phải khía băm nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, cá mai có người làm gỏi vẫn để xương ăn cho giòn, cho đã. Gỏi tái là làm sao cho thịt cá từ mầu trắng trong chuyển sang mầu trắng ngà bằng cách dùng các chất chua như phèn, dấm, me, chanh, khế, xoài sống, me non, nhưng có người lại dùng chất chát như trộn thính, trộn hoa chuối thái nhỏ, trộn nước đọt ổi. Ngâm cá bằng phèn, bằng dấm, sau đó phải rửa và vắt kiệt nước, còn nếu trộn các vị chua chát khác thì vắt thịt cá trước khi trộn. Ở miệt vườn, cá diếc làm gỏi thường gói từng tảng thịt cá vào giấy bản cho rút nước, nhét gỏi cá vào trong hũ gạo hoặc "cà tăng" lúa để nhiệt từ gạo hay lúa làm cho thịt cá được tái chín, sau đó lấy tảng thịt cá ra, thái lát mỏng, trộn thính bắp rang hay gạo rang giã nhỏ.Rau thơm ăn cá gỏi chọn thứ nào tùy theo khẩu vị và tập tục mỗi vùng. Có nơi không ăn gỏi cá với ngò nhưng có nơi lại xắt ngò thật mịn trộn với gỏi cá. Thường các loại rau quả ăn với gỏi cá là chuối chát, khế chua, rau diếp cá, rau húng, lá đinh lăng, đọt xoài, đọt xộp, bông so đũa... Làm gỏi cá không phải chỉ biết tái thịt cá và chọn rau quả thích hợp ăn kèm, mà phải biết trộn gỏi nếu làm gỏi khô, gỏi ghém, biết đâm đúng cách một cối nước mắm, biết nấu thơm ngon một nồi nước lèo. Gỏi khô, gỏi ghém là gỏi ăn không cần nƯớc mắm mà đã được trộn đủ 5 vị : mặn, chua, ngọt, cay, béo với tỷ lệ làm sao cho gỏi mằn mặn, ngòn ngọt, chua chua, cay cay, beo béo. Vị béo nếu không có đậu phộng rang giã nhỏ thì dùng mè rang hoặc dùng cả hai thứ, đôi khi cho thêm thịt heo ba rọi luộc thái chỉ. Gỏi chấm nước mắm thì thịt cá khi ăn phải chấm nước mắm gỏi. Nước mắm gỏi pha chế rất công kỹ. Nước mắm phải thật ngon, ớt tỏi đâm thật nhuyễn như tương, vị chua ít khi dùng chanh mà dùng me chín đã bỏ hột, vị ngọt và vị béo không dùng đường và đậu phộng mà chỉ dùng kẹo đậu phộng ngoài ra phải chỉ cho thêm chuối sứ thật chín để mắm gỏi được sền sệt, khi chấm cá thì nước mắm bết vào miếng cá. Ăn gỏi cá thường với bánh tráng (bánh đa) nướng, nhưng cũng có người ăn bánh tráng sống nhúng nước, cuốn gỏi cá với rau và cả với bánh tráng nướng bóp vụn rồi chấm mắm. Lại có vùng ăn gỏi với bún và cho rằng ăn với bún ngon hơn ăn với bánh tráng.Nước lèo ăn gỏi chan nấu từ đầu, xương cá đã lọc thịt, nấu mở vung, lửa riu riu, lọc lấy nước trong, nêm tí me, tí muối, tí đường, bỏ vài cọng húng quế, cọng ngổ cho thơm. Ăn gỏi chan là trộn chung vào trong tô cả bún, rau, bánh tráng và chan nước lèo nóng. Trộn gỏi và đâm nước mắm gỏi thật cay thì ăn gỏi càng ngon, ăn vừa xuýt xoa, vừa giàn giụa nước mắt, nước mũi. Ăn gỏi thì phải uống rượu. Ăn gỏi phải chậm rãi, không cốt ở nhiều, chỉ đủ tận hưởng vị ngọt của gỏi, kỵ nhất là ăn lấy no, nhồm nhoàm, hùng hục. 

Có bạn phương xa đến nhà, chủ nhân hiếu khách mời bạn ăn gỏi chỉ dọn làm sao cho bạn thòm thèm, muốn ăn thêm mà không còn, để bạn nhớ mãi món gỏi cá quê mình.Ở Đà Nẵng, gỏi cá có bán nhiều ở khu vực Nam Ô, phường Hòa Hiệp, quận Liên Chiểu, doc trên tuyến Quốc lộ 1A.

Một số địa chỉ:

1.QUÁN BÀ THÔI
Địa chỉ: 96 Lê Đình Dương
Điện thoại: (84)511. 825384

2.QUÁN MỸ HẠNH
Địa chỉ: 49 Châu Thượng Văn
Điện thoại: (84)511.626248

3.QUÁN SƠN HẢI
Địa chỉ: 23 Châu Thượng Văn
Điện thoại: (84)511.615989




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## bunocnong

chủ post viết dài quá không có hình ảnh nào để mọi nguời hình dung đuợc về món ăn . Đọc thế này chảy hết nuớc miếng

----------


## chibibi0404

À mình xin đóng góp thêm Quán Sáu Hào nữa ạ. Cái món gỏi cá đặc biệt kích thích mình thèm ăn, càng ăn thì càng muốn ăn nữa cho đến no thôi chứ chẳng ớn tẹo nào  :hehe:  Quán Sáu Hào này công nhận nước chấm rất ngon, ăn rất hòa quyện với cuốn gỏi, tuần nào mình và gia đình cũng đến xơi tới tấp  :Smile:  Quán thì bình dân thôi, phục vụ cũng bình thường nhưng được cái giá vừa phải, rẻ hơn quán Bà Thôi, lại còn ngon nữa  :dance: 
Bạn nào muốn đến thử thì địa chỉ đây nhé: Gỏi cá Sáu Hào, 232 Trần Cao Vân, quận Thanh Khê, tp Đà Nẵng.

----------


## namnguyen

mình cũng đã ăn ở Quán Sáu Hào, ngon lắm các bạn

----------


## dung89

Hic bao giờ mới có dịp vào Đà Nẵng

----------

